# Apple wood closed reed distress call



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

This is a beautiful piece of apple wood that turned out amazing. It is a closed reed distress call with a beautiful finish. $25.00 to your door in the US. Thanks Rick


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I like it !!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Another beauty.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very nice work,once again

if i wasnt saving my money to buy rock at an upcoming knapp in next weekend i would snatch up both of these apple wood calls you posted


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Call has been sold. Thanks everyone.


----------

